# Quarry near Rudgwick



## the harvester (Jun 21, 2009)

Whilst out looking for places the other day I noticed an old brick-working quarry on a map and decided to have a look, I was out with my family so as it was a nice day we parked up and had a stomp through the woods and soon entered the location, this is my first thread here so hope you enjoy it, I am by no means a photographer and only own a basic digi-cam.
Tranquil view across quarry



quarry path



deep water sign



corner of house



old house



door,or lack of



nice bathroom



toilet



kitchen,incorporating crows nest



retro wallpaper



dining room?



upstairs bedroom,no floor



view to upstairs and through roof



stairway



dead bird at doorstep



back of house



view across quarry from house



all in all a good explore but couldnt get upstairs as the floors were really dangerous.


----------



## Misstee (Jun 21, 2009)

Interesting first report there. Pics are fine. Bet it was a nice house in it's day. Wonder when it all closed?


----------



## smileysal (Jun 22, 2009)

The house is in a lovely setting. Love the water now in the quarry. Excellent find, and good pics too. 

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## graybags (Jun 22, 2009)

*mmm*

The pizza looked a bit rank though, and that wallpaper in the kitchen ? 

G


----------



## klempner69 (Jun 22, 2009)

Good effort Harvester,I agree that the house would have been a nice place once,and that Belling hotplate is a relic.Nice wallpaper too...


----------



## BigLoada (Jun 22, 2009)

Where is the underground bit?


----------



## Foxylady (Jun 22, 2009)

Great little house and setting. I love the general quarryness around the house in your 4th pic. 
Interesting stuff, Harvester.


----------



## crickleymal (Jun 22, 2009)

BigLoada said:


> Where is the underground bit?



I wondered that too. Interesting explore though.


----------



## the harvester (Jun 22, 2009)

It is not underground (obviously) but the forum for this stuff says it should go here?????????


----------

